
Zynga's IPO filing shows utter dependence on Facebook - ignifero
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/07/zyngas-ipo-filing-details-risk-dependence-on-facebook.ars
======
sek
I would say that on the other hand Facebook is also dependent on Zynga: They
get a big part of their revenue from them and the games are a big reason
people come to Facebook.

Also Google owns a big part of Zynga and G+ will soon launch developer tools.
They are probably already on it.

